# LF : Group buy : Channa Barca



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am looking for Channa Auranti or Barca , then I came across this ( Native Fins Importer from India )
They have Barca and Auranti as far as I was told but minimum order is $1000 from India, anyone looking for same thing?
I think they are selling for about $500-600 per small Barca..


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Customs has banned . Check careful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Banned all snakeheads?


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I'd have to look at my banned pamphlet on Tuesday or you can go to cfia and check for the scientific name 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Besides I'd be very leery of sending money to India and expect to receive your shipment. Only if someone in Canada has received and you speak to them and see they received. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Besides I'd be very leery of sending money to India and expect to receive your shipment. Only if someone in Canada has received and you speak to them and see they received.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If payment is handled through PayPal, you at least have a basic protection.

The legal status of channa makes me unsure if a group order (of them) would make it in.

He does seem to have good reviews. Scrolling through his Facebook page, there's definitely some cool stuff at hard to beat prices. Some of those fish are priced VERY low though. Not sure what the sustainability of his collection practices are with prices like that.

On top of that, I cannot imagine shipping from India would be timely or cheap.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

It's the shipping, health certificates, quarantine fees, export fees, packing fees etc etc that cost . Landed cost 
Most farms ask for bank transfer first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

willing to jump in on this if we can guarantee it actually making it to BC


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

rave93 said:


> willing to jump in on this if we can guarantee it actually making it to BC


I think this is what April is trying to warn about. The odds are it'll either not make it in or cost an arm and a leg due to all the extra fees.


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

paying with paypal will guaranty the fish to come in advance u should need a fish transhiper if u dont know how to import fish. i imported fishes from thailand few times. just dont worry much if canada allow those channas.


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

Guy has some beautiful fish too bad it is in India


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

How many peoples are interested?
I can talk to my local importer friend.


----------



## catch a fish (Oct 31, 2016)

I would be interested


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Bump bump bump.
Please pm me if interested for Channa.Auranti group buy.
it will be approx 250- 300 each, adult size.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

And thry are most
Likely banned and will
Be destroyed at customs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

aprilsaquarium said:


> And thry are most
> Likely banned and will
> Be destroyed at customs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. I think an entire shipment of just snakeheads would be very noticeable and end up in them being euthanized as they are not legal to keep/import here.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Thry are banned and they will be pulled at customs and destroyed . 
All scientific names have to be listed to get out of the Country

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vike (Jun 26, 2021)

CALC said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for Channa Auranti or Barca , then I came across this ( Native Fins Importer from India )
> They have Barca and Auranti as far as I was told but minimum order is $1000 from India, anyone looking for same thing?
> I think they are selling for about $500-600 per small Barca..


----------

